# Beste manier om vanuit Nederland een horloge te kopen?



## Wooters

Hoi!

Ik vraag me af wat vanuit Nederland 'de beste' manier is om aan een mooi horloge te komen. Zijn er goede webshops die naar Nederland hun spullen versturen? Of goede eBay verkopers?

Het liefst natuurlijk allemaal voor zo'n mooi mogelijke prijs :-d.


----------



## Sjors

Het ligt er natuurlijk aan wat je zoekt. Ik koop meestal vanachter mijn bureautje, zo'n beetje van over de hele wereld. Vaak zijn er leuke horloges te vinden in Singapore en Hong Kong voor leuke prijzen. Ik denk dat het grootste deel uit mijn verzameling daar vandaan komt.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Johnny Wishbone

Wat zoek je? Wil je goeie adresjes? Of bedoel je dat je wil weten hoe je zo'n aankoop uit het buitenland moet aanpakken?

Oh ja alvast een tip: als je je horloge gevonden hebt op een buitenlandse site check dan ff goed OF ze wel naar Nederland verzenden!
Ik ben al een aantal webshops tegengekomen waar dan ergens onderaan heel lullig staat van: "We do not ship to the EU".
Behoorlijk chagrijnig word je daarvan! Maar het komt voor. Dus wees alert.

En hou natuurlijk rekening met de BTW die de douane incasseert voor de overheid.
Als je een horloge van buiten de Europese Unie koopt dan krijg je een week of 2 nadat je klokje is bezorgd nog effe een rekening van de vervoerder omdat die 19% van de aankoopprijs+de verzendkosten heeft mogen afrekenen bij het binnenkomen van het pakketje in Nederland. En dat mag jij dus terug betalen aan hem.

Soms heb je mazzel en zet de verzender een lagere waarde op de verpakking dan de aankoopprijs maar het KAN dus gebeuren dat ze de werkelijke aankoopprijs op de zending vermelden, en dan ben je dus aan de beurt voor 19% btw afdracht (geen invoerrechten) over de volledige prijs, als je pech hebt.

Soms schijnen zendingen "er door te glippen" maar daar moet je dus niet vanuit gaan (anders valt het zo tegen als je alsnog achteraf een factuur van FedEx bijv. krijgt).

Gewoon lekker online shoppen en tel de verzendkosten bij de aankoopprijs op en doe dan dat bedrag maal 1,19 dan weet je wat je maximaal kwijt kan zijn.
Als je mazzel hebt valt het mee en als je 'pech' hebt dan ben je dat bedrag dus kwijt. No big deal je moet er alleen ff rekening mee houden.

Ik had mazzel met een Seiko horloge dat ik begin augustus online kocht in Singapore. De vervoerder had de helft van de verkoopprijs op de papieren gezet en daarbij niet de verzendkosten opgeteld. Dus FedEx moest 19% betalen over dat bedrag, en ik kreeg dus 2 weken later een factuur van FedEx voor maar € 20,90 ipv dik €50,-
Plus het klokje was binnen 2 dagen hier! 
Sweeet !! :-!

Succes!


----------



## Dimer

Het ligt ook heel erg aan het segment. Waar ben je precies naar op zoek?


----------



## Wooters

Bedankt voor de berichten dusver! Ben op zoek naar twee modellen: een Orient Mako/Ray en een mooie Panerai Homage.

In eerste instantie heeft de Orient de voorkeur. Dit hoeft natuurlijk niet per se een Orient te zijn, maar ik begreep dat de Mako/Ray erg moeilijk te verslaan zijn op hun prijspunt, en ik vind 't best mooie horloges. Mooie 'all-purpose' horloges.
Een "Panerai" vind ik ook erg mooi. Zit zelf te kijken naar Getat, maar die hebben vrij hoge verzendkosten en dan zal daar ook nog wel 20% btw overheen gaan bij verzending naar Nederland.

Zit dus een beetje in die hoek te zoeken. Enige suggesties?


----------



## Bidle

Wooters said:


> Bedankt voor de berichten dusver! Ben op zoek naar twee modellen: een Orient Mako/Ray en een mooie Panerai Homage.
> 
> In eerste instantie heeft de Orient de voorkeur. Dit hoeft natuurlijk niet per se een Orient te zijn, maar ik begreep dat de Mako/Ray erg moeilijk te verslaan zijn op hun prijspunt, en ik vind 't best mooie horloges. Mooie 'all-purpose' horloges.
> Een "Panerai" vind ik ook erg mooi. Zit zelf te kijken naar Getat, maar die hebben vrij hoge verzendkosten en dan zal daar ook nog wel 20% btw overheen gaan bij verzending naar Nederland.
> 
> Zit dus een beetje in die hoek te zoeken. Enige suggesties?


Vermoed dat sommige hier wel ervaring hebben. Anders kun je altijd gewoon even via Ebay zoeken. Uiteraard wel bij een verkoper met een goede ref.


----------



## Martin_B

Kijk anders even bij manbushijie 
Als je registreert, gaan gelijk de prijzen omlaag. Begrijp het idee hierachter niet helemaal, maar goed.
Een alternatief is http://www............com/index.html*

Ik heb bij beide gekocht, ze zijn betrouwbaar.

Groeten,

Martin

* edit blijkbaar is deze gecensureerd...Google even op jackson Tse


----------



## GuySie

Ik zou op dit moment niet bij Getat kopen, of je moet een model zoeken wat de rest niet heeft en hij alleen wel. De wachttijden lopen echt de spuigaten uit (vorige maand zelf weer meegemaakt). Verder altijd vast een vervangend bandje inbegroten in dit prijssegment, wat je er gratis bijkrijgt is haast karton.


----------



## wim mennink

Wooters said:


> Bedankt voor de berichten dusver! Ben op zoek naar twee modellen: een Orient Mako/Ray en een mooie Panerai Homage.
> 
> In eerste instantie heeft de Orient de voorkeur. Dit hoeft natuurlijk niet per se een Orient te zijn, maar ik begreep dat de Mako/Ray erg moeilijk te verslaan zijn op hun prijspunt, en ik vind 't best mooie horloges. Mooie 'all-purpose' horloges.
> Een "Panerai" vind ik ook erg mooi. Zit zelf te kijken naar Getat, maar die hebben vrij hoge verzendkosten en dan zal daar ook nog wel 20% btw overheen gaan bij verzending naar Nederland.
> 
> Zit dus een beetje in die hoek te zoeken. Enige suggesties?


Kijk eens even op Orient Automaten
hier heb ik mijn "Mako"ook gekocht.


----------

